# FOOTBALL



## aflacglobal (Aug 26, 2007)

I assume we have a few football fans in the house.
Can i get an amen !!!!!!!!!!

ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TIDEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 26, 2007)

Ralph,

I thought my cat was bad when she knocked all the DVD's off the rack to get to the top of the DVD player... :lol: 

I love this football kat !!!

Steve


----------



## mike.fortin (Aug 26, 2007)

Aflac--He reminds me of me. Beer makes me sleepy to. Mike.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 26, 2007)

Well to tell you the truth beer makes me sleepy to. I haven't really drank in years. Can't stand the taste anymore. Coming from a Professional alcoholic family that sounds weird, But i have seen first hand what kind of toll and effects it has. Some people can handle it some can't . I don't think i need to know. I started out that way but wised up quick. I’m a lover not a fighter. Got my ass whipped to many times. :shock: Young and dumb.

Besides i'm a happy cat.


----------

